# Uber “support” is SO Bad!



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Why is Uber support so awful?

The other day I wrote them to let them know a woman asked me to take her minor kid to school. I hoped they’d contact her and let her know we don’t do that.

Inexplicably they quote the rules and threaten ME with deactivation for reporting a rider? Hello? I know the rules, that’s WHY I reported it?

Sometimes it seems Uber has neither a heart nor a brain. This company needs a commitment to service and treating people right... not just “listening”.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

This happened to another driver here recently as well:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-re...s-by-threatening-me-with-deactivation.283467/


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

If we can’t drive minors why does Uber allow them to create accounts without ID verification? Why do they shift the responsibility to the driver? Are we supposed to card passengers?


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Can someone post a link that says we can't take a mom's child to their school or they learn how to be just like us


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won’t stop people like me who drive minors.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


You're part of them problem. If you get in an accident with a minor that is not your child, legal ramifications could be put on you as well as criminal charges. Just think if a teenager your transporting to school accuses you of anything. Dash cam only goes so far in covering your butt, and that's if you even have a two way one. If the child is injured in an accident you WILL get sued by the parents. Hope that small fare and risk is worth it. Not sure if its against the law in California to transport minors but I know there are a bunch of states it is. This is not a PC thing either. Its a respect of rules and conditions you signed up for. Uber/Lyft will not hesitate to hang you out to dry in this situation.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Authority said:


> Why is Uber support so awful?
> 
> The other day I wrote them to let them know a woman asked me to take her minor kid to school. I hoped they'd contact her and let her know we don't do that.
> 
> ...


Do not report minor passengers! You either cancel or bite the bullet and give them a ride.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Leisurely spend five minutes politely explaining that you would love to take them but Uber's rules prevent you from doing so. Tell them that you hope that the regulations will change in the future. Cancel for a no show (a legal-age rider was not present) and receive $5 profit for doing absolutely nothing at all. If possible try to pick receive the same ping again, Seriously, it's worth hanging around schools and getting as many of these pings as you can. You can make $50 per hour with no overheads.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

whensthefunstart said:


> You're part of them problem. If you get in an accident with a minor that is not your child, legal ramifications could be put on you as well as criminal charges. Just think if a teenager your transporting to school accuses you of anything. Dash cam only goes so far in covering your butt, and that's if you even have a two way one. If the child is injured in an accident you WILL get sued by the parents. Hope that small fare and risk is worth it. Not sure if its against the law in California to transport minors but I know there are a bunch of states it is. This is not a PC thing either. Its a respect of rules and conditions you signed up for. Uber/Lyft will not hesitate to hang you out to dry in this situation.


California has specific state laws that did not allow us to take minors



shmiff said:


> Leisurely spend five minutes politely explaining that you would love to take them but Uber's rules prevent you from doing so. Tell them that you hope that the regulations will change in the future. Cancel for a no show (a legal-age rider was not present) and receive $5 profit for doing absolutely nothing at all. If possible try to pick receive the same ping again, Seriously, it's worth hanging around schools and getting as many of these pings as you can. You can make $50 per hour with no overheads.


Uber looks for this behavior though. Plus your cancel rate would sky rocket.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


It's not a matter of being PC. If you're in an accident with a minor and Uber won't cover you it could be a life changing incident.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


"stop following the rules so closely? " Im "stunned" to hear someone from that "great " State make a statement like that. Please extend that wall along the Mexifornia border as well.
Sounds like you have a clue. Because What could possibly go wrong with a minor in the car. Way to think it through. Great work you're going places!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Sounds like you have a clue. Because What could possibly go wrong with a minor in the car. Way to think it through. Great work you're going places!


It does seem like Uber is sending mixed messages. On the one hand, they say it's against the rules, yet they take no action to enforce it. So they're basically telling drivers not to worry about it.

That said, I'm pretty sure in an accident they would say there was no Uber authorized passenger and not cover the ride. Could be catastrophic for the driver.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


Lmaooooo! Get 'em tiger!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Authority said:


> If we can't drive minors why does Uber allow them to create accounts without ID verification? Why do they shift the responsibility to the driver? Are we supposed to card passengers?


How do you know they created an account, a parent can order an uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

First tier support is basically either an under paid foreign csr or a computer algorythm that detects key words and auto replies with an faq answer. This can usually work for majority of issues, as many questione have been asked and answered already. Its also cheaper than handling every request individually. If it doesn't work, you reply and it escalates to a live response.

Not the first, only nor last company to use such methods .


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> How do you know they created an account, a parent can order an uber.


It would be an easy problem to solve... require a n ID to sign up and a photo on the account. You know, like they do for drivers?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Authority said:


> It would be an easy problem to solve... require a n ID to sign up and a photo on the account. You know, like they do for drivers?


You can order an uber for someone else and have their name pop up, its much easier


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You have to call the news; it’s the only way to fix this besides legislation. 

The entire rule is designed in a way that if something goes wrong, Uber can remove itself from any blame. Uber wants to collect that money and actively encourages parents by not warning them and prevents drivers from canceling by not making it easy to cancel. 

So do what you want but be aware if there’s any issue at all, including kid trips and falls out of your car, kid gets hit by another parent who was texting in the drop-off lane, kid gets lost on the way in.. Uber will throw you under the (school) bus.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You can order an uber for someone else and have their name pop up, its much easier


You're right. So the other part of the solution would be to take reports on this issue more seriously.

Ultimately some kid is going to get killed in an accident, driver won't be covered, it'll make the news, and maybe Uber will be found negligent for failing to make a system to prevent minors from riding and for intentionally ignoring reports from drivers.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> You have to call the news; it's the only way to fix this besides legislation.


I think HotUberMess is on to something. A tip to the news one day could cause one hell of a disturbance in the force. A station in a state where it's against the law does a story on this and Uber or Lyft's support team just brushes it off could make for a National story and investigation. Would not look good at IPO time.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

I am so very confused, you know many people here in Oregon are in high school they have their own app I take people to school alot to high school anyhow.. or from the high schooler they have their own app it's like scarier to ride a freaking city bus... making me feel like some drivers don't realize it's about making money.. also why so worried.. that you might get in a crash or something might happen you're going over the line with those thoughts because they're still a person who needs to get somewhere also like I was saying way above I don't understand where these rules are coming from it's nothing on our app that says we can't take people disabled people with dogs also two things why are so many people worried about children at least you know under the age of 18 going to high school or someone who had to go home from an elementary school because of an incident or something like that I've done that Elementary school calling a ride also. +like said said Adults order rides fir other adults which is sometimes odd to me but thats why we ask name of orderer. Again if there are rules agaist things.. copy and paste said rules to the forum to help peolple like me that love im making Money... 6000+ rides and no incidents!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Jamez400 said:


> Can someone post a link that says we can't take a mom's child to their school or they learn how to be just like us


Here ya go:

https://help.uber.com/h/43b84de6-758b-489e-b088-7ee69c749ccd

*Requests from underage riders *
A rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an Uber account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride.

As a driver-partner in a city that doesn't allow minors to ride, you should decline the ride request if you believe the person requesting the ride is under 18. When picking up riders, if you feel they are underage, you may request they provide a driver's license or ID card for confirmation. If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/43b84de6-758b-489e-b088-7ee69c749ccd


Ubers above

and here is LYFTs

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-policies

*Age requirement*
Unaccompanied minors are prohibited from traveling with most carriers, including TNCs. A passenger must be 18 to sign up for a Lyft account, but if a driver believes a passenger might be underage, the driver may ask the passenger to confirm their age.

The driver may also let a passenger know that the driver will have to cancel the trip if the passenger is indeed under 18. In addition, drivers can report requests to transport unaccompanied minors by tapping 'Contact Support' below.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Authority said:


> It does seem like Uber is sending mixed messages. On the one hand, they say it's against the rules, yet they take no action to enforce it. So they're basically telling drivers not to worry about it.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure in an accident they would say there was no Uber authorized passenger and not cover the ride. Could be catastrophic for the driver.


No, they're telling drivers that THEY have THEIR OWN asses covered, and that Drivers will be left swingin' in the wind if something goes sideways (kid is going someplace they shouldn't be, etc.).

You WILL be covered in cases of an auto accident, though. Where and how the hell did that urban legend start that you wouldn't be?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> You have to call the news; it's the only way to fix this besides legislation.
> 
> The entire rule is designed in a way that if something goes wrong, Uber can remove itself from any blame. Uber wants to collect that money and actively encourages parents by not warning them and prevents drivers from canceling by not making it easy to cancel.
> 
> So do what you want but be aware if there's any issue at all, including kid trips and falls out of your car, kid gets hit by another parent who was texting in the drop-off lane, kid gets lost on the way in.. Uber will throw you under the (school) bus.





SuzeCB said:


> No, they're telling drivers that THEY have THEIR OWN asses covered, and that Drivers will be left swingin' in the wind if something goes sideways (kid is going someplace they shouldn't be, etc.).
> 
> You WILL be covered in cases of an auto accident, though. Where and how the hell did that urban legend start that you wouldn't be?


Where did you get your law degree?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Authority said:


> Where did you get your law degree?


Don't need one. Info direct from James River and Uber.

And years of working in law offices, insurance companies/agents/brokers offices, and law offices that only worked for an insurance company, representing the insurers in lawsuits.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

whensthefunstart said:


> Ubers above
> 
> and here is LYFTs
> 
> ...


You you ask young teenager to "confirm their age" and they say they're 18 and you're good?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

My experience:

*Uber*: It sounds like you're talking to a person from the far east whose responses are "robotic-like", reading from a script.
*Lyft*: It feels like you're talking to a real person.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Authority said:


> Where did you get your law degree?


Oh man I need a law degree to use common sense now?


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

Can't you have parent sign a agreement so that if anything happens they can't sue? Or such agreement is unlawful?


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/43b84de6-758b-489e-b088-7ee69c749ccd
> 
> ...


Tubular! Thank you for the find!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't need one. Info direct from James River and Uber.
> 
> And years of working in law offices, insurance companies/agents/brokers offices, and law offices that only worked for an insurance company, representing the insurers in lawsuits.


Well, as a former licensed insurance agent, I'm gonna disagree. Show me where James River says they will cover injuries to an unauthorized minor passenger. And guess who gets sued when they don't?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


Very very bad idea.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Authority said:


> Well, as a former licensed insurance agent, I'm gonna disagree. Show me where James River says they will cover injuries to an unauthorized minor passenger. And guess who gets sued when they don't?


More a matter of show me where they say they won't. Exclusions have to be put in.

But if you were an insurance agent, you already know that. I am saying the exclusion doesn't exist. You are saying it does. You are the one capable of proving your statement. Burden is on you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Authority said:


> You're right. So the other part of the solution would be to take reports on this issue more seriously.
> 
> Ultimately some kid is going to get killed in an accident, driver won't be covered, it'll make the news, and maybe Uber will be found negligent for failing to make a system to prevent minors from riding and for intentionally ignoring reports from drivers.


Other posters have claimed that insurance would cover them

The bigger story will come soon as I predict a driver doing the right thing will be the villain for canceling on a minor, and that minor gets killed somehow and the general public will be outraged at uber.

In could care less about uber, but would sympathize for the driver as that driver will probably have a Google tattoo for the rest of time that the driver caused a kid to get killed and then public wont understand that the driver was follow the rules



Jamez400 said:


> I am so very confused, you know many people here in Oregon are in high school they have their own app I take people to school alot to high school anyhow.. or from the high schooler they have their own app it's like scarier to ride a freaking city bus... making me feel like some drivers don't realize it's about making money.. also why so worried.. that you might get in a crash or something might happen you're going over the line with those thoughts because they're still a person who needs to get somewhere also like I was saying way above I don't understand where these rules are coming from it's nothing on our app that says we can't take people disabled people with dogs also two things why are so many people worried about children at least you know under the age of 18 going to high school or someone who had to go home from an elementary school because of an incident or something like that I've done that Elementary school calling a ride also. +like said said Adults order rides fir other adults which is sometimes odd to me but thats why we ask name of orderer. Again if there are rules agaist things.. copy and paste said rules to the forum to help peolple like me that love im making Money... 6000+ rides and no incidents!


To be honest I think it has to do more with low rates vs cancelling.

I've done it lol sometimes you just want to get the cancellation than actually completing the ride



stevenh1975 said:


> Can't you have parent sign a agreement so that if anything happens they can't sue? Or such agreement is unlawful?


I personally don't see an issue if the parents are consenting and lowering the age but as I mentioned before it might take a terrible story or 2 to happen before uber "moves forward"


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Authority said:


> Why is Uber support so awful?
> 
> The other day I wrote them to let them know a woman asked me to take her minor kid to school. I hoped they'd contact her and let her know we don't do that.
> 
> ...


Don't bother contacting "support" unless it's 100% truly necessary. Odds are you'll be accidentally deactivated and the pax at fault will definitely NOT be held accountable, so why bother? Save the effort and frustration for something that will benefit you, not punish you.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

mikeslemonade said:


> How about stop following the rules so closely? Stop being so PC and just earn money. Because you won't stop people like me who drive minors.


Abiding by state regulations is not being PC.
Keep up the good work and keep enabling those brainless minors (and their parents).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Whats so hard about 5mins=noshow=$3.75?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Authority said:


> If we can't drive minors why does Uber allow them to create accounts without ID verification? Why do they shift the responsibility to the driver? Are we supposed to card passengers?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



HotUberMess said:


> You have to call the news; it's the only way to fix this besides legislation.
> 
> The entire rule is designed in a way that if something goes wrong, Uber can remove itself from any blame. Uber wants to collect that money and actively encourages parents by not warning them and prevents drivers from canceling by not making it easy to cancel.
> 
> So do what you want but be aware if there's any issue at all, including kid trips and falls out of your car, kid gets hit by another parent who was texting in the drop-off lane, kid gets lost on the way in.. Uber will throw you under the (school) bus.


"Teens Technically can't use Uber until they're 18" Huffington Post 2/2/16
PS Arianna Huffington used to own the Huffington Post, PS Arianna is now on Uber;s Board of Directors? LMAO,jmo
PS teens under 18 need to have some one over 18 with them?jmo


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Abiding by state regulations is not being PC.
> Keep up the good work and keep enabling those brainless minors (and their parents).


This age policy puts Illinois drivers between a rock and a hard place. 
Rock> Uber and Lyft policy stating rider must be 18 years old or older.
Hard Place> Illinois law says a rider cannot be discriminated because of age. No mention of minimum age.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> This age policy puts Illinois drivers between a rock and a hard place.
> Rock> Uber and Lyft policy stating rider must be 18 years old or older.
> Hard Place> Illinois law says a rider cannot be discriminated because of age. No mention of minimum age.


Call your state rep. and ask them about the under 18? jmo


----------

